# Treatment Free Saved Labor on Cutout



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

OD, I think you have invented an alternative to the TBH, a BHH (a below hive-hive).


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Interesting photos, od, thank you for sharing. The comb looks fairly straight, straighter than one of my hives builds. I think that one hive is on drugs, even with foundation their comb is wonky.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

I feel like Smokey is saying "Only you can prevent Varroa mites!"


----------

